
New font with Unicode-compatible Creative Commons license symbols - weinzierl
https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/creative-commons-unicode-fallback-font.html
======
weinzierl
The interesting part comes at the end:

> _" The circled CC symbol is a trademark of Creative Commons. As far as I’ve
> been able to establish, this is the first time that a trademarked symbol has
> been included in the Unicode Standard."_

